# I know it's early but...



## Sun Runner Stables (Jun 18, 2009)

I am so jealous of everyones adorable foals this year!

I didn't breed for any foals this year, but have 3 due next year-

Two crosses in particular that I am Really excited about are-

Stormy (Fire and Ice daughter)







x Grosshills Mister Boogerman(Boogerman Son, World Champion & producer)






This will be the second cross for these two, and I am just jumping out of my skin excited to have a Mister kid of my own. It doesn't hurt that this mare is my most favorite mare ever and homozygous for the black gene.

and

Luna (daughter of Southern Charms Ramblin Rouge, who is a Ramblin Starbuck son & by a Mini Bits Little Red Coat daughter) x






Dale Ray's EK Topper's Shining Star (One of the few Top of the Line sons from the NFC sale- multiple top ten in both AMHA/R and HOF in R. -Also known as my love muffin!)











This will be my first homebred from Topper, by a mare that was my first foal of two horses that I picked out just for each other.

I love the mare, and just think this cross could work out great!

So that aside, who are You most excited about next year? Why? New cross? Your favorite cross? Details!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm excited for all our foals next year as it's our first foal crop with our new herd-sire Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome



but I'm MOST excited about this cross (really need to get new photos of BOTH, they came late fall last year so already in winter woolies)

Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome:






And Carriage Hills Copper, Little Kings bred silver bay true roan










We also bred Doc to my sister's bay pinto Sweet-Tart






Then there's one other cross but not announcing it just yet, absolutely LOVE the stallion though


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm excited!!! And "all" my 2010 crosses are "repeats". Here is what I have high hopes for:

Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF [SIZE=8pt](National Champion Halter / Res. National Grand Champion Driving)[/SIZE] X Erica's Double Dipped:



x





for a "repeat" of this year's Whinny For Me's Echos of Infinity filly:






Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF [SIZE=8pt](National Champion Halter / Res. National Grand Champion Driving)[/SIZE] X Erica's Sweet as Sugar:




x






for a "repeat" of this year's Whinny For Me's Echos of Perfection filly:






Erica's Gone and DunIT [SIZE=8pt](AMHR National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion )[/SIZE] X Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope:




x





for a "repeat" of 2009's Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around colt:


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 18, 2009)

OH gosh - I'm excited for all of you too! What wonderful breedings you have coming! Best of luck they arrive safe & sound! I'll be anxiously awaiting the announcements next spring!

We are beside ourselves for next year anticipating the first foals by our own Buckeroo son! He's just 2 this year so we made sure to select the best mares for him and not overdo him his first go round. LOL Most of the mares are Buckeroo at least on one side and some double buckeroo with several Blue Boy mares in there as well - quite a few are dilutes so we're hoping for some awesome dilute foals next year!

Little Kings Electro Buck (Electro) is a 30" buckskin son of Buckeroo and his dam is Little Kings Electric Lady- a 32" sorrel mare with a pedigree doubling up on the well known and respected Flying W Farms Blue Boy bloodlines. We purchased him last summer as a yearling so we've been patiently waiting to use him and next spring will drag by for sure waiting on his foals. We'll be getting some professional pics as soon as he's clipped but he has certainly matured more than we hoped for. We saw Electro's full sister in person last fall - she's gorgeous.

Electro's full sister- Little Kings Lets Talk About Bucks was the highest selling filly at the 2007 Heritage Sale. She was purchased by the Strong Heritage Partnership and was shown by Danielle Hill of Reece Family Miniatures. "Talk" won the 2007 World Reserve Champion Youth Mare and World Top Ten Open Yearling Mare titles. She was also part of the World Grand Champion Get of Sire Entry in 2007 for Buckeroo- his 4th Get of Sire Grand Title!

We're also anticipating the first foals by our new BTU son, Rogers HSR IMA BT (Bailey), a 29" Palomino whos dam is Rileys Darling Vanna Rey with Blue Boy breeding as well. Again a 2 yr old breeding for first time. We've sure got our fingers crossed that these two young boys will settle their mares! We're doing pics on Bailey as well - we don't even have him on our website yet as I just don't have the right pictures to do him justice yet. LOL Bailey also got some Buckeroos and dilutes as well in his harem.

Bonus has of course has his select girls again this year- he's our Buckeroo grandson - son of Little Kings Bonus Bucks, a champion son of Buckeroo and Fallen Ash Scouts Gold, a champion daughter of L&D Scout. We couldn't be happier with Bonus' first foals this year - so we repeated a few of those breedings again. Buckeroos and dilutes too.

I think we're expecting a bumper crop next year with these breedings and I'll be screaming from the rooftops as they each hit the ground I'm sure. LOL We'll have double Buckeroo foals and mostly dilutes - should be quite exciting!

Next year our Billy Idol son will get a mare or two of his own. He just turned 1 last month. He was intended to be our outcross stallion but rather than wait that long - he'll get a girl or so next year for 2011. LOL


----------



## Ferin (Jun 18, 2009)

Right now I am expecting only one foal for 2010. I have been planning for this baby for a long time and am very excited about it!!!

My former show mare, Sonara's Little Exotica (Sierra), is in foal to my stallion, Country Star Buddy Jewel (Buddy). This will be the first baby for both of them. I can't wait to see the outcome!





Sonara's Little Exotica, Silver Bay ASPC/AMHR mare...






Country Star Buddy Jewel, Black Frame Overo ASPC/AMHR stallion...


----------



## HorseMom (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm only expecting one foal next year. This is my first time breeding, thankfully the owner of the farm I board at has many years of experience breeding QH and our Vet is awesome. I am very excited to see what I get.

Jay in the Dark. This will be his first one.






SG Blue Slippers


----------

